# need some advice noob



## Trevor LaMontagne (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello,
I am trying to replicate some moldings on the front door.I am thinking it will require 3 different bits,a round over,straight and ogee.See attached pic and sketch.

Thanks in advance
Trevor


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Trevor! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and add your location to your profile, as well

How close does it have to be? Are you replacing all of the molding or just pieces? If you're replacing all of it then just get as close as you can and call it good. But if you're looking for an exact match then that's going to be difficult with a router. Not impossible, but difficult...

David


----------



## Trevor LaMontagne (Sep 29, 2020)

It doesnt have to exact,i was looking to replace about 16 linear feet of the trim,versus sanding all of it,removing nails etc...Thanks for your reply


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Trevor.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Try looking here..https://www.vintagewoodworks.com/index.html

I didn't make an exhaustive search, but they are likely to have it or something very close.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Trevor LaMontagne (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a pretty big molding. I would try making a cove by doing a diagonal on a table saw. Then finish the rounded edges with a bit.


----------

